# Dusting tops with color



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you get that fine dusting of color on tops of soaps with micas? I tried and got too heavy of spots.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't done them before, but I have read that people use panty hose over a shaker to get a finer dusting...hope that helps and good luck!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty,
Lots of times I dust the tops of the soap with micas. I went to the dollar store and bought a bunch of makeup brushes like you use for blush and I have one dedicated for each color. I just get the m
ica on the brush lightly and tap it to remove the excess and then brush it on the bar after it is dry.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I do what Tamera does. Shaking mica on makes a totally different effect. Plus you end up using a lot more mica vs just brushing it on.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks much! Some great ideas! Dollar store here I come!


----------

